# NOD32 or Norton 360?



## DigitalMan589 (Feb 27, 2008)

Last year when my anti-virus expired I decided to purchase Norton 360. For the most part I've had no problems with Norton 360. I've been reading about another anti-virus program called NOD32 and it sounds like it has a better detection rate than Norton. Also I've noticed that Norton 360 bogs down my computer when it's doing a scan. I can understand not being able to run demanding programs while scanning, but with Norton 360 I can't even surf the Internet without being slowed down. I was also wondering if NOD32 only offers anti-virus being that Norton 360 provides anti-virus, a firewall, and anti spyware/malware. So what does everyone think? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Joe


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Eset Smart Security claims to protect against the same things as Norton 360. I don't know anything about it because I only have NOD32 Antivirus and antispyware ;http://www.eset.co.uk/smartsecurity/index.php

The AV is very light on resources and gets good ratings on AV Comparatives. For some reason ESS gets a very poor rating at Matousec, but that is a firewall testing site!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

NOD32, Norton is just way too bloated!


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

You don't necessarily have to go with NOD32 either, unless it's a price issue, as Kaserpsky generally scores higher in the detection tests as far as I'm aware, I just noticed when I bought Kaspersky after my NOD32 license expired it was slightly more expensive.


----------



## jsparky77 (Jan 20, 2008)

NOD32, Norton and Kaspersky are all great av's. I use Kaspersky but if you have a powerful system (3ghz processor, 3g or more of ram) i would use Norton because it has a slightly better detection rate than NOD32 and Kaspersky but is a lot more power hungry


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

if your gonna pay for one
nod32.... no question

i myself do not like or use those multiple function programs.


----------

